# Severum Tankmate



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

What makes a good tankmate for severum?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

It all depends on the tanksize.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

they will live in my 125g


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty much anything that doesn't get too aggressive will work. I'm currently restocking my 125 and will (depending on availability) be housing my Turq. Sev pair. my 2 Aequidens Metae, plus a pair of Sajica and most likely a Chocolate cichlid. I will also add some dithers like serpae tetras. I should also mention though that my Sevs got along perfectly fine with a group of firemouths, a 8" GT, and a Pair of Salvini. Really though calmer tankmates are preferable , they can hang with a rougher crowd if they have the space. Just avoid the real aggressive species and they ought to be fine.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking about a pair of Salvini or Green terror. Do you have any pics of your tank setup?


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

I have my red sevs with three Fire mouths 3" one Green Terror 8" four Geophagus Brasiliensis (1) 6" (3)4" and an albino ancistrus and a few cory cats.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks Great spxsk! I love that drift wood! How does the Green Terror get along with the sevs?


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

I have 2 Heros Rotkiel in with 6 Geophagus altifrons 'Manaus". They get along very well. The severum will chase the geophagus enough to keep the tank active. They look great together.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

These are from before the fish kill a couple of months ago.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i have a jupari, brasiliensis, indo dat, silver dat and two bichirs with my pair of severums. things are usually good until the severums start spawning again


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Our big alpha male severum is top dog with a small chocolate cichlid and a medium sized black belt.

-Ryan


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

RyanR said:


> Our big alpha male severum is top dog with a small chocolate cichlid and a medium sized black belt.
> 
> -Ryan


just wait till that Black Belt grows hehehe


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

gage said:


> just wait till that Black Belt grows hehehe


I'm crossing my fingers. :lol:

We've got a contingency plan ready to go until I can get a deal on a bigger tank. 

-Ryan


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

maybe a peaceful pike to go along with it? like sp. "belly crawler" perhaps?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry *Gage*, had to tease *DFF* after his other post.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a pair of honduran red points and 3 yoyo loaches with my rotkeils. As long as the HRP's and not breeding, they are a good choice.


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Check my signature. The gold severum was the top fish until my O got a back bone. Now they just hiss and spit at each other every now and then. Although I did lose a green severum... but the big gold sev is a bully so it was probably his fault and not the oscar.

-matt


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

My gold severum is with a threadfin acara and a hoplo catfish.


----------

